# Cache Crawford Mountain Deer Hunt



## deerhunter1083 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi I was just wondering if anyone can tell me anything about the late season muzzleloader deer hunt on cache crawford mountain in northern utah


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

What do you want to know? 
-It's a hunt that's dependant on the weather.
-Most of the bucks migrate over from Wyoming.
-If you do get some good snow, you could getcha a real nice buck. 

What else?


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Yep HJB pretty much summed it up for ya. I think you can actually hunt the general season ML on the crawfords because there are really never any good deer there during the general ML.


----------



## deerhunter1083 (Mar 23, 2010)

I just wanted to know what type of bucks come off that area, if there is any places there that are better than others and if there are any deer or elk there on the general archary hunt if i was to go down and try to learn the area while hunting the archary hunt


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Nothing really 98 percent of the bigger bucks move in there later. Never seen an elk there.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

How many points are you planning on using to put in for it? If you have more than 6 points, I would put in for a good CWMU or Book Cliffs Archery. If you have more than 8, I would hold out for really good tag.


----------



## deerhunter1083 (Mar 23, 2010)

I only have 4 points i wasn't realy looking to draw a archary tag just the general archary is the doloris triangle a better hunt? I just put in for crawford because its late november and I know the triangle can be hard to get into that late but can be a really good hunt what cwmu hunts would you recomend? Do you know any good places i could find a bull elk on a general any bull archary hunt?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

The deer will only really winter there on the harsher winters. During the general seeason I have hunted it and only saw one 2pt with one antler. I suppose he broke the other side off. The elk will wander through there every once in a while, and as far as the muzzleloader hunt goes there are a lot of small bucks and with persistance you can probably locate a 25inch 4x4. Your basically hunting the left overs from Wyomings general season hunt.


----------



## deerhunter1083 (Mar 23, 2010)

thanks for the information from everyone sounds like i will want to put in for a different hunt next year if i dont draw this year i want to draw fairly soon so i can put in for elk but i also want a nice buck


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

o-||


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

The guy that delivered our welding supplies in Kaysville shot a 31" 3-point about 10 years ago on the last day of the hunt. He waited for 6 years to get the tag and was not impressed with what he saw. About 20" of snow the day he killed his buck.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> a 31" 3-point about 10 years ago on the last day of the hunt.


Notice, a 31" 3-point . His daddy was a 3-point. No mater how old or big he got, he could never become a 4 point.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

redleg said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > a 31" 3-point about 10 years ago on the last day of the hunt.
> ...


and then? No and then!
I kinda figured that out. I killed a 26" 2-point that was on his last legs. Oldest deer i have ever shot. Sickest deer too. :O>>:
This isn't going to turn into another genetics post is it? :lol:


----------

